# Redstone 10.0.14393.5 - Lumia 920 [UNLOCKED BOOTLOADER] [MASS STORAGE]



## HATA28 (Jul 27, 2016)

Maybe it is already known to some of you but I would like to share that it still possible to upgrade from Windows Phone 8.1 to Redstone if you have a Lumia 920, and to remain the unlocked bootloader with Mass Storage if you use WPInternals. I am assuming this method works for more *Lumia x20* devices

My device: *Lumia 920*
Product code: *059R018*
Manumodelname: RM-821-eu-netherlands-315

Steps I took:

-Rolled back device to Windows Phone 8.1 using Windows Device Recovery Tool.
_Windows Device Recovery Tool flashed this rom onto my device:
RM821_3051.50009.1424.0005_RETAIL_eu_netherlands_315_05_442325_prd_signed.ffu_

-Updated to the latest official Windows Phone 8.1 update for Lumia 920.
-Used WPInternals 1.2 to unlock bootloader and flash SBL3 to enable MassStorage. Partition table of RM821_3051.50009.1424.0005_RETAIL_eu_netherlands_315_05_442325_prd_signed.ffu was used.
-Rooted the device using WPInternals 1.2
-Deployed vcReg_1.5 and used Live Interop Unlock template.
-Deployed customPFD (@Pasquiindustry)
-Modified registry as described here.
-Installed Windows Insider and enrolled for Fast Ring.
-Upgraded to W10 Redstone 10.0.14393.5 
-Hardreset after upgrade

The Unlocked Bootloader and MassStorage mode are still working without any problems. I therefore made a full ROM dump (EFIESIP, MainOS, Data) using WPInternals 1.2. 
I would upload the ROM but since it is 29GB this would take ages. 
(If you have suggestions for where to upload or how to make files smaller, please PM me)

*Screenshot*


----------



## tofuschnitte (Jul 27, 2016)

sure the bootloader stays unlocked, os updates cant lock it again. it stays unlocked till you reflash your phone with the recovery tool (or till the device recieves and ota firmwareupdate, which wont happen for old devices at all)

and i can confirm it works. just compress the archive, will end up in 15gb instead of 30gb. did that last week for my 920 too. the dude here from windowsmania.pl already announced custom roms (which are creatable with wpinternals too and are way smaller, cause in your archive you have the data partition too etc; which you shouldnt upload cause it contains access to the ms account etc you used to configure your device). i only replied cause i wanted to warn you to upload that


----------



## icek (Aug 2, 2016)

Hi Guys

Can someone upload a W10 ROM for the Lumia 920, with unlocked loader and root access. I can only find one on megaNZ , it flashes on the phone without any errors using windows phone internals, but goes into a boot loop with the Nokia logo..


----------



## skyleth (Aug 4, 2016)

HATA28 said:


> Maybe it is already known to some of you but I would like to share that it still possible to upgrade from Windows Phone 8.1 to Redstone if you have a Lumia 920, and to remain the unlocked bootloader with Mass Storage if you use WPInternals. I am assuming this method works for more *Lumia x20* devices
> 
> My device: *Lumia 920*
> Product code: *059R018*
> ...

Click to collapse



I've tried to do it, I unlocked the bootloader and rooted the phone with WP Internals, but I can't deploy xaps with the Windows Phone SDK. I even tried to move it to the phone and install it from file explorer, but it doesn't work. How can I deploy the xaps?


----------



## blackpanther0 (Aug 5, 2016)

...and this guide still work after closing update for the unsupported device (920, my 925..) ? can you explain this in easymode? 

thanks


----------



## gakshat14 (Aug 6, 2016)

*Easy steps*



blackpanther0 said:


> ...and this guide still work after closing update for the unsupported device (920, my 925..) ? can you explain this in easymode?
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



You can find it in easy steps here


----------



## blackpanther0 (Aug 6, 2016)

gakshat14 said:


> You can find it in easy steps here

Click to collapse



Thank you very much!


----------



## phoenix0_4 (Aug 9, 2016)

Is glance screen working? I installed 10.0.14393.5 but can't find the settings anymore.

And would it be wise to change the registry settings back to original after getting the update?


----------



## skyleth (Aug 9, 2016)

phoenix0_4 said:


> Is glance screen working? I installed 10.0.14393.5 but can't find the settings anymore.
> 
> And would it be wise to change the registry settings back to original after getting the update?

Click to collapse



I think if you hard reset the phone, they go back to original. At least mine says it's Lucia 920 and I changed the keys to be lumina 535 to get the update


----------



## phoenix0_4 (Aug 10, 2016)

Ah, okay. Good to know, since I did a hard reset. 
Will my Lumia 920 get further updates after changing back to the original settings?


----------



## skyleth (Aug 10, 2016)

phoenix0_4 said:


> Ah, okay. Good to know, since I did a hard reset.
> Will my Lumia 920 get further updates after changing back to the original settings?

Click to collapse



I don't think so, but I'm not using it right now. Probably we'll need to change the values again


----------



## phoenix0_4 (Aug 10, 2016)

Yes, we do.  After changing it back to Lumia-830-settings, there is another update.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 10, 2016)

you need to change the values everytime to get a new os-update, download of speechfiles and keyboardlayout works fine without (but you have to reopt to insiderring if you did a hardreset). i recommend changing the values to the original ones after every update, otherwise the store does crazy thing (atleast did for me)


----------



## phoenix0_4 (Aug 10, 2016)

Okay, did it. Thanks.
Is there a way to get the glance-function back to life? (The option for it in "personalisation" is missing and that one in "extras" is not working anymore.)


----------



## ADeltaX (Aug 10, 2016)

You can upload only EFIESP and MainOS without Data, because the last one is useless.
You can flash EFIESP and MainOS even if you are in WP8.1, but keep in mind that you need to do an hard reset via volume keys.


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 10, 2016)

read pages ~90-100 in the oder thread about old devices running redstone. you find everything there you need


----------



## phoenix0_4 (Aug 10, 2016)

Ah, found it. Thanks. I just can't create dword-keys with InteropTool. But you mentioned, that there could be coming a fix/tweak in the next version of the InteropTool. Perhaps, I will just wait. ^^


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 10, 2016)

there wont, gus isnt able to fix some write issues. without massstoragemode the only way to change them is custompfd + custompfd remote on your desktop


----------



## breever (Aug 10, 2016)

How is the performance? Does x20 devices run better with redstone?


----------



## phoenix0_4 (Aug 11, 2016)

@tofuschnitte:
Okay, I'll try that. But is there a way to enable the glance-setting, which should be in "personalisation"? Perhaps that would be enough?
(And a tweak in the InteropTools to quickly change the registry to, let's say the Lumia 950 oder 830 would be nice. )


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 11, 2016)

no, seems there is no way to get it popping up there. thats why registry values have to be changed in order to point on the old glance implementation. about the spoof tweak: suggested that to him as well, dunno if he plans to implement it


----------



## phoenix0_4 (Aug 11, 2016)

There could be some way. By searching through the registry, I found something:
HKLM-Software_Microsoft-SystemSettings-Settingld
There are some entries like 
SystemSettings_Personalize_Glance_... which point to this DLL:
C:\windows\System32\PersonalizationSettingsHandlers.dll
I don't know, if this could be useful, because I am not this familiar with the registry or with programming...


----------



## tofuschnitte (Aug 11, 2016)

dunno, what you could try -> hardreset the phone. dont use it, just let it stay at the first welcome screen -> connect to pc -> boot into mass storage mode -> rechange the device id to a supported rs1 device which has glance (i.e. the 830). boot it up again normal and set it up.

maybe with the device id spoofed before setting it up it might work out of the box now. have no spare device to test that though


----------



## phoenix0_4 (Aug 11, 2016)

Wohoo, I did it! With the posts in the other thread about the registry-keys and a little bit luck. 
First, I copied the files from the Lumia 1020 and tried the code from the first entry:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=67783107&postcount=848

And it didn't work, even after correction of the file-paths. 
Then I looked for the other post and found, that the following line was not correct in my phone (I did not change any other line here.)
"ImagePath"="c:\windows\system32\OEMServiceHost.exe -k NsgGlance"
The "NsgGlance" was not there, there was another word (I forgot, which one), but changing it did the trick. 

BTW: you can use following file as FontFile:
\Windows\system32\lpmFont_WXGA.bin


----------



## tcwlumia (Aug 25, 2016)

icek said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Can someone upload a W10 ROM for the Lumia 920, with unlocked loader and root access. I can only find one on megaNZ , it flashes on the phone without any errors using windows phone internals, but goes into a boot loop with the Nokia logo..

Click to collapse



don't worry,
if u completed those steps correctly, do a hard reset using keys!

then phone will boot up functionality and works well


----------



## icek (Aug 29, 2016)

tcwlumia said:


> don't worry,
> if u completed those steps correctly, do a hard reset using keys!
> 
> then phone will boot up functionality and works well

Click to collapse



Hi
Thanks the Hard Reset worked, but still no root access through windows phone internals. I want to be able to backup, before I try to get glance working on the 920 or get a 920 ROM with working Glance..


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 29, 2016)

Enable Root Access only For these OS versions.

    8.10.12393.890
    8.10.12397.895
    8.10.14219.341
    8.10.14226.359
    8.10.14234.375
    8.10.15116.125
    8.10.15148.160
    10.0.10512.1000
    10.0.10536.1004
    10.0.10549.4
    10.0.10581.0
    10.0.10586.11
    10.0.10586.36

If you have bootloader unlocked and masse storage enabled (with SBL3) you can backup your phone with WPinternals.


----------



## tcwlumia (Aug 30, 2016)

icek said:


> Hi
> Thanks the Hard Reset worked, but still no root access through windows phone internals. I want to be able to backup, before I try to get glance working on the 920 or get a 920 ROM with working Glance..

Click to collapse



don't worry. i had the same problem friend!
follow this link and complete those steps correctly!
glance will be back!!!! 

*Get Clance Screen*
http://www.windowsmania.pl/poradniki-499/[glance-screen]-ponowna-aktywacja-ekranu-podgladu-na-windows-10-seria-x2x-31092/
_Follow this link and download the attachments. password is = *windowsmania.pl*_

*Youtube tutorial*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImFrbgko_2U


----------



## icek (Aug 30, 2016)

tcwlumia said:


> don't worry. i had the same problem friend!
> follow this link and complete those steps correctly!
> glance will be back!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Doesn't work for me because I can't get into mass storage mode, tried powering off and then holding camera button, computer detects phone, but no MainOS and phone remains on a black screen, until I do a soft reset

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------




tcwlumia said:


> don't worry. i had the same problem friend!
> follow this link and complete those steps correctly!
> glance will be back!!!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you upload your working ROM, Phone will be hard reset before use anyway, so no problem ..


----------



## djtonka (Aug 30, 2016)

it can't keep files loaded this way. New copied registry and files will be lost anyway after reset.


----------



## tcwlumia (Aug 31, 2016)

icek said:


> Doesn't work for me because I can't get into mass storage mode, tried powering off and then holding camera button, computer detects phone, but no MainOS and phone remains on a black screen, until I do a soft reset
> 
> ---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:10 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Here if you want that download links of threshold and redstone custom rom's

Threshold      10586.545                  - http://www.mediafire.com/download/3r1udtuw1rzi0ri
Redstone        14393.67      - https://mega.nz/#!HQ5RkTza!z9EOfaHbfKgajqqW1m1Fh3rb-6njEw_vveCWVUJ3-jA
Glance Screen registry files - http://www.mediafire.com/download/t9qziv78z5wygvd/Registry_Files.rar

If you can't access Mass Storage mode using keys, don't worry!
Try it using WP internals. it Works!
Select Mass Storage mode and your phone will automatically switch to the Mass storage Mode


----------



## icek (Sep 2, 2016)

tcwlumia said:


> Here if you want that download links of threshold and redstone custom rom's
> 
> Threshold      10586.545                  - http://www.mediafire.com/download/3r1udtuw1rzi0ri
> Redstone        14393.67      - https://mega.nz/#!HQ5RkTza!z9EOfaHbfKgajqqW1m1Fh3rb-6njEw_vveCWVUJ3-jA
> ...

Click to collapse



I can't switch to Mass storage via keys or WP internals


----------



## icek (Sep 3, 2016)

icek said:


> I can't switch to Mass storage via keys or WP internals

Click to collapse



HI I installed Redstone from the link above, but I can't get Glance to work because I can't import the registry to modify. I tried interop & VcReg, this unlocks the file system but can't update the registry as it is locked or in use.
Glance is the best part of Windows phone, for me and I really miss it on redstone


----------



## tcwlumia (Sep 4, 2016)

icek said:


> HI I installed Redstone from the link above, but I can't get Glance to work because I can't import the registry to modify. I tried interop & VcReg, this unlocks the file system but can't update the registry as it is locked or in use.
> Glance is the best part of Windows phone, for me and I really miss it on redstone

Click to collapse



Check your Root Access status using WP internals 
meanwhile Root Access is disabled, you cant activate the Mass storage mode.
First enable root access and then try it :fingers-crossed:


----------



## icek (Sep 4, 2016)

tcwlumia said:


> Check your Root Access status using WP internals
> meanwhile Root Access is disabled, you cant activate the Mass storage mode.
> First enable root access and then try it :fingers-crossed:

Click to collapse



Root access can't be enabled for some reason, I have followed the instructions using WP Internals, with correct FFU, Hex Loaders & SBL3 files. Unlocks bootloader but NO root access.
Anyway, I managed to get Glance working by using CustomPFD & Remote, made the changes via remote and glance is working again 
But I would like to get root access to enable Mass Storage Mode and to be able to back up !


----------



## icek (Sep 6, 2016)

icek said:


> Root access can't be enabled for some reason, I have followed the instructions using WP Internals, with correct FFU, Hex Loaders & SBL3 files. Unlocks bootloader but NO root access.
> Anyway, I managed to get Glance working by using CustomPFD & Remote, made the changes via remote and glance is working again
> But I would like to get root access to enable Mass Storage Mode and to be able to back up !

Click to collapse



Hi which FFU did you use to unlock your l920, maybe my version of ffu can not have Mass Storage Mode ..


----------



## Ghoul159 (Sep 6, 2016)

icek said:


> Root access can't be enabled for some reason, I have followed the instructions using WP Internals, with correct FFU, Hex Loaders & SBL3 files. Unlocks bootloader but NO root access.

Click to collapse



Are you doing this on W10M? If so, WPI doesn't support Redstone for root access. You need to enable root access in WP8.1 build before updating to Redstone.


----------

